# New Floundering Rig... LED lights



## bchadcherry

After much debate. Over halogen or led lights, I chose led.
Halogens would use more battery and would actually cause me to by another battery. Alto LED are Expensive, I don't have to by another battery and will Last 24 hrs. The light output is suppose to be exactly the same. 

The LEDs are circular around the tube. the deflector shield has Mirror Vinyl on it to reflect light back downwards and to keep it out of my eyes.

The noodle on the front will float my lights exactly the depth I want them at.

The mounting bracket is a rod holder from walmart. I drilled it out to accept the pvc. This bracket allows the rig to move as the water and waves move. It will also flip over inside the boat to cruise from site to site.

Taking it out for the first time tonight, will post how it does.


----------



## kanaka

Are those the Aqua Stars LEDs??? That looks like a sweet set up. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bchadcherry

YES... I have 2 of the 192's and 1- 552 magnum

http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/AquaStarLED.html


----------



## Linkovich

Make sure you let us know how they do, I would love to go to LED's


----------



## Flounderpounder

Those look awsome...it looks like they float/pivot???? Excellent idea! My only constructive comment is it looks like they extend a little deep below the floaties....it may be dragging when you get real shallow. Please let us know how they work out!!!! I'd love to see how you mounted them to pivot! The mounts look like the bases for rod holders???


----------



## bchadcherry

Ok like any new thing there is usually adjustments. Lights need to be closer to the float, to avoid hitting bottom.

As far as light output???? water clarity was horrible, so I can't give you a definite answer on that one, just yet.


----------



## user207

I am also curious on the outcome of how well they work.


----------



## fishenwishen

I had two of the large Auqua Star LED Lights at the end of my dock. I pulled them yesterday permanently due to the amount of maintenance, (barnacles). I too planed on mounting them for flounder gigging. I love your setup. What is the flotation made from, foam pipe insulation? I just purchased a Carolina 16 dlx for gigging and was going to go the generator route but wanted to give this a try first. I hope it works out as I am not looking forward to a noisy generator.


----------



## Don'sBayou

That looks like a really good setup. You put some thought into that.

I'm old enough to remember when what everyone wanted was a 12V 1000 lumen bulb with that huge mogul base.

Those things we old 12v streetlight bulbs from who knows how long ago.

LEDs have changed a lot of what we do, especially around boats and trailers.


----------



## dsar592

looks great!! Please let us know how they work. I want to convert over from halogen.


----------



## Bubba

*lights*

Where'd you get the aquastar lights?


----------



## fishenwishen

Bubba, Here is where I got mine. http://www.fishinglightsetc.com Be for-warned, The LED lights are expensive.


----------



## bchadcherry

They are expensive, but you can actually use 1 battery for the trolling motor and the lights. Try and do that with halogens. 

I bought mine from the the same place.


----------



## spinfactor

Really nice set-up. Been looking for a way to attach without drilling new holes. Seems current rod holders will do the trick. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bamafan611

Alot of thought went into that set-up. Only problem I see is getting skinny enough with the deep vee. I'm finding fish in less than a foot of water and getting that shallow is gonna be tough. I'm going through trolling motor props like they are free. Biggest[ 24 inches} fish this year was in 3 inches of water. I like the aquastar lights and their customer service is top rate. I had them on my yak and killed a load of fish with them.


----------



## spinfactor

bamafan611 said:


> Alot of thought went into that set-up. Only problem I see is getting skinny enough with the deep vee. I'm finding fish in less than a foot of water and getting that shallow is gonna be tough. I'm going through trolling motor props like they are free. Biggest[ 24 inches} fish this year was in 3 inches of water. I like the aquastar lights and their customer service is top rate. I had them on my yak and killed a load of fish with them.


3" of water, wow! Might as well just walk. But didn't he have a bay boat? Most bays will float in 10" of water and you can buy the extra length gig-pole to reach out there can't you?


----------



## bamafan611

Like I said only problem I saw. If getting skinny is not a problem than there is no problem.I'm hitting alot of area and walking just wouldn't be practical. I like the light set-up and hope all works well.


----------



## DMC

On the led I have learned that the light color is the key. I have the 4ft 
2600 lumens light from same company. I have been looking at this site.

www.gigflounder.com I'm waiting on a report from someone who bought the 4800 lumens lights. I think I own every hind of light for floundering.

I also hope your set up works for you. You did good job setting it up.


----------

